
40 days with no rain in Ireland – water rationing in place - jamesblonde
https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/heatwave/widespread-rationing-of-water-will-hit-busy-pubs-hotels-and-nightclubs-37117301.html
======
knolan
It started raining today, thankfully. The problem is our inadequate water
system and an awful attitude about our water supply in a simplistic sense
because it rains so much here.

We suffer huge leaks in many parts of the water network and new housing
developments are built where there is no capacity.

We have a huge housing crisis and plans for water meters and water charges
have been abandoned much to the glee of certain factions.

I grew up in rural Ireland. We had a local group scheme where we paid for our
water. Plenty of times during heavy rain the water would be brown. In parts of
west Ireland there’s are still boil notices.

Meanwhile a large proportion of working class city dwellers howled and trashed
at the idea of paying for high quality water.

